# HGVC exchanges into CLUB INTAWEST



## ROCKJenkins (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi,

Has any HGVC members been able to exchange into CLUB INTRAWEST during Peak Holiday Season like Christmass or New Years?

RockJenkins


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 1, 2010)

ROCKJenkins said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has any HGVC members been able to exchange into CLUB INTRAWEST during Peak Holiday Season like Christmass or New Years?
> 
> RockJenkins


Rock & I are both CI owners, I heard that many HGVC owners have been able to book peak season ( maybe not holiday but peak) weeks at whistler for 5000 HGVC pts. 

For HGVC owners 5000 pts is a 2 bd in vegas or orlando in gold season, CI owners, wanting a 2 bd during mid season would cost us about 150 pts but about 220 pts if we went during peak season. 

So it appears that the best way to go to the CI resort in Whsitler may be to own HGVC pts and not CI pts.

What do you HGVC owners think?


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill4728 said:


> Rock & I are both CI owners, I heard that many HGVC owners have been able to book peak season ( maybe not holiday but peak) weeks at whistler for 5000 HGVC pts.
> 
> For HGVC owners 5000 pts is a 2 bd in vegas or orlando in gold season, CI owners, wanting a 2 bd during mid season would cost us about 150 pts but about 220 pts if we went during peak season.
> 
> ...



If 220 CI points MF is more expensive than 5000 HGVC points MF, using HGVC points for Whistler makes more sense to me.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 1, 2010)

I think it's time to either make these affiliate relationships either equal and fair for all clubs and their members or for HGVC to stop trying to build a system with affiliates.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 2, 2010)

> I heard that many HGVC owners have been able to book peak season ( maybe not holiday but peak) weeks at whistler for 5000 HGVC pts.



Is this true??  

Can HGVC owners see any weeks at Whistler for this summer?


----------



## agentvo (Feb 2, 2010)

I just checked and they have a 1 and 2 bedroom available the week of June 1 - 5 though not for the whole week.  After that it was looking into Ocotober for availability.


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 2, 2010)

To get more accurate answer, we need to check the availability at 9 months out. It's already February and too late to check summer whistler availability.
I guess HGVC owners get certain % of the whole accupancy as an affiliate. So HGVC owners don't compete with C.I. owners for reservation.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 2, 2010)

We had the pleasure of staying at CI Whistler for our anniversary in August 2008. We currently plan on spending some time at other CI resorts in Mexico and Mt. Tremblant in the in the future.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 3, 2010)

I've really enjoyed staying at Whistler a few times.  A two bedroom is 4,800 pts and a one bedroom is 3,400 (similar to a DVC exchange).  I've only stayed in the one bedroom units so far.  The whole resort is great, the location couldn't be better (it's even closer to the slopes than the Four Seasons!), and Whistler is simply gorgeous.

I have managed to get the week I want in February every year but this one (the Olympics are taking over the town this month).  I was going to go in March but had to cancel because of another commitment.  I am certainly going to return next year!

I also stayed at the Intrawest Palm Desert last year.  That resort is also great; I really liked the rooms.


----------



## middleoforchid (Feb 3, 2010)

I also like how some of the interior of the Palm Desert units was designed with little touches like the colored concrete floor, the different styles of bathtubs, the outdoor shower and different styles of outdoor fireplaces.

You would love the Zihuatenejo location, the Palm Desert interior designer was brought over there to finish the villas. The attention to detail was what impresses me the most!


----------



## jestme (Feb 3, 2010)

ricoba said:


> I think it's time to either make these affiliate relationships either equal and fair for all clubs and their members or for HGVC to stop trying to build a system with affiliates.



I agree. And the same should hold true for NYC. They are either in the program, trading equally, or they are not in the program.


----------



## itradehilton (Feb 5, 2010)

We were able to get an Easter week in Whistler last year. It was one of our best vacations and we are looking forward to going again.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 6, 2010)

So, in general, you are confirming my belief that you have been able to get fairly high demand weeks at CI fairly easily with your HGVC pts?

Thanks


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 17, 2010)

Bill4728 said:


> So, in general, you are confirming my belief that you have been able to get fairly high demand weeks at CI fairly easily with your HGVC pts?
> 
> Thanks


BUMP!  anyone?


----------



## kschauberger (Mar 17, 2010)

my wife and I have booked into CI Whistler during the easter week time frame and Spring Break.  In fact I am in Whistler as I write this right now.  Keep in mind if you want to come later in the year then spring break expect skiing at the top only.  The bottom of the mountain is all slush.


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 17, 2010)

kschauberger said:


> my wife and I have booked into CI Whistler during the easter week time frame and Spring Break.  In fact I am in Whistler as I write this right now.  Keep in mind if you want to come later in the year then spring break expect skiing at the top only.  The bottom of the mountain is all slush.



So... was it easy to reserve this spring break week?
Bill is asking if it is easy or hard to get prime week in club intrawest by using HGVC points.
I will try to reserve christmas or new year's day week in whistler by calling HGVC rep. It will tell if big holiday weeks are easy to book or not.


----------



## JonathanIT (Mar 18, 2010)

I already reserved the week I want in Whistler for 2011 (the first week in February).  But I am Elite so I think I get access sooner than general club members (which I think is the same Club reservation window as other HGVC units at 9 months).  

The only thing is my reservation is not changeable because it is beyond the regular Club reservation window.  If I want to change it, I would have to cancel and rebook (losing the $59 reservation fee).  But I would get my points back so it's not that big a deal... especially considering I can make the reservation 12 months out.


----------



## echino (Apr 16, 2010)

Is it correct that a holiday season week 2br in Intrawest Whistler costs 4,800 HGVC points to reserve? Is there a chart available somewhere showing HGVC points requirements for reserving different sizes and seasons in Club Intrawest Whistler?


----------



## akyam (Apr 17, 2010)

Another related question:  can you look at availability of the Whistler location online?  I seem to recall looking but didn't see it.  Do I need to call a rep?

Also, has anybody had any luck booking open season during the ski season there?

thanks,
-andrew


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 18, 2010)

akyam said:


> Another related question:  can you look at availability of the Whistler location online?  I seem to recall looking but didn't see it.  Do I need to call a rep?


Online access to Intrawest properties is not available online (availability or booking).  You have to call to check dates and reserve.  They are bookable at Open Season rates (at least I have booked Palm Desert through Open Season), but once again you have to call.  It's all the luck of the draw.


----------



## echino (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump!

HGVC owners, could you please share a chart showing HGVC points requirements for reserving (9 months in advance?) different sizes and seasons in Club Intrawest Whistler?

Also, do I have to own a "true" Hilton resort to book Intrawest, or is buying an "affiliate" sufficient?


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 28, 2010)

echino said:


> HGVC owners, could you please share a chart showing HGVC points requirements for reserving (9 months in advance?) different sizes and seasons in Club Intrawest Whistler?
> 
> Also, do I have to own a "true" Hilton resort to book Intrawest, or is buying an "affiliate" sufficient?



CI Whistler is simple... Platinum is Wks. 1- 52. There are no other seasons.
1 BR ... 3400/Week ... M-Th = 340/N ... F-Su = 680/N
2 BR ... 4800/Week ... M-Th = 480/N ... F-Su = 960/N

As long as you have a HGVC-account with enuff points, it does not matter where they come from.
But affiliate owners must affirmatively join HGVC & deposit their affiliated-TS to get a HGVC-account.


----------

